# Sundown 3/11/08



## 2knees (Mar 11, 2008)

*Date(s) Skied: 3/11/08*

*Resort or Ski Area:Sundown *

*Conditions: spring/flash frozen *

*Trip Report: *  Took the afternoon off and met Brian and Greg for a few hours.  Temptor was just softening when i got there but the other two had the pleasure of skiing it when it was much rougher.  Only right side of trail was skiable as the left was still in the shade.  When i say it was hard, it was totally unskiable.  If you fell with any speed, i think you'd be lucky not to break an arm or leg.

anyway, right side was nice and got better.  we managed to bring two lines back to life.  There will be no bump contest if it doesnt soften by sunday.

nice day, had fun, good company.  thats what counts.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2008)

I actually had a real good time after the first couple of runs.  My last two solo runs were the best, I finished a bit before 6.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> *Date(s) Skied: 3/11/08*
> 
> *Resort or Ski Area:Sundown *
> 
> ...




That trail doesnt get much sun...hopefully things will soften up a bit...plan on hitting it with jonnypoach tomorrow afternoon......did they put in the kickers??? 

steve


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> There will be no bump contest if it doesnt soften by sunday.




Too warm between now and then to top dress it with snowmaking???


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 11, 2008)

I just got back from Sundown, I must have just missed Brian. The left side of Temptor was almost unskiable, and the large pile of ice chunks in the middle of the left line almost killed me:angry: I was able to hit the right line several times before the sun went down and it wasn't that bad. I had a 30 minute break from temptor while they groomed that side of the hill. By the time they opened it back up it had a chance to firm up and even te right side was pretty rough. I did a few more runs and called it a night. I had a fall on my last run on Temptor and slid for a good 50 feet. My right hip is a little sore from the fall but nothing I am not used too.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Too warm between now and then to top dress it with snowmaking???




no the night temps are forecasted below freezing but they have so much snow already its sick.  You seriously wouldnt believe the base depth on some of the trails.  I think they are totally done with snowmaking and i cant really blame them, as much as this contest may hinge on it even.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 11, 2008)

powhunter said:


> That trail doesnt get much sun...hopefully things will soften up a bit...plan on hitting it with jonnypoach tomorrow afternoon......did they put in the kickers???
> 
> steve



they were smashing things up when i got there but we talked to Jarrod briefly and he had a new plan.

he was gonna sneak a cat through the little woods cut through from stinger and flatten a section, build the kicker, and then get out of dodge with the snowcat.  His plan was to build the kicker the width of the trail so line choice coming into the jump was not a big deal.  sounded like a good plan to me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> no the night temps are forecasted below freezing but they have so much snow already its sick.  You seriously wouldnt believe the base depth on some of the trails.  I think they are totally done with snowmaking and i cant really blame them, as much as this contest may hinge on it even.




well, it is only Tuesday.  Perhaps an immediate re-seed is in order.....as four days would be enough time to work them back into shape

hope it all works out


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2008)

Snowmaking is not going to happen.  As much as they want to run this contest it's not in there best interest to make any more snow.  There's already way more than they need to finish out the season, especially on that trail.

Sorry I missed you Tim, I didn't even know you were going to be there.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sorry I missed you Tim, I didn't even know you were going to be there.



It was a last minute thing


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 11, 2008)

There is a 50% chance or greater that Sundown could get 3" + of snow on saturday night/sunday, so that would help to soften things up.


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

*Vids*

Here's a video from today.

*High Res: Sundown: 3/11*

*YouTubage:*


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2008)

Just got back from Sundown myself.  I took a couple of runs down temptor but my skills were far to weak to deal with the bumps tonight.   Had fun cruising the other trails though.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2008)

:lol: Love the cheesy spread of mine that you caught!  You should have included more footage with the knee flags!


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

2knees said:


> anyway, right side was nice and got better.  we managed to bring two lines back to life.  There will be no bump contest if it doesnt soften by sunday.
> 
> nice day, had fun, good company.  thats what counts.



Nice way of putting it. Those two right lines did sort of rise from the dead. I should also mention we cut in a nice line on the left side of Upper Nor'easter. As soon as the sun got lower and the shadows hit it though, it too got harder than your Aunt Stella's fruitcake...

Also, skier's right of Gunny will now be ungroomed. Brian and I hit that a few times hoping to ski in some sort of line. Anything we did will be wiped out by slide slipping snowboards I'm sure though.



MR. evil said:


> large pile of ice chunks in the middle of the left line almost killed me:angry:



That was the result of Jarrod and his crew attempting to build the kicker with shovels and  a pick axe. Those chunks were pretty soft during the day, but I can see how they might firm up into death cakes by nightfall.



2knees said:


> His plan was to build the kicker the width of the trail so line choice coming into the jump was not a big deal.  sounded like a good plan to me.



I thought this was a good idea this afternoon too, but it occurred to me though that now the contestants will be committed to taking some sort of air, i.e. no skiing around the kicker. Jarrod was actually asking me for advice on where to put them I tried to suggest something, but qualified it by saying I really don't know what the hell I'm talking about.



deadheadskier said:


> well, it is only Tuesday.  Perhaps an immediate re-seed is in order.....as four days would be enough time to work them back into shape
> 
> hope it all works out



Ain't gonna happen. Not enough skier traffic to ski in quality lines. Plus like was already mentioned there will be no top-coating so raw seeds will need 50+ degrees and sun to form into real bumps by Sunday. That ain't happening. The lines/bumps that are there are actually pretty good. They just need to soften and be skied by some skiers with a basic level of mogul skill. I still have hope.



loafer89 said:


> There is a 50% chance or greater that Sundown could get 3" + of snow on saturday night/sunday, so that would help to soften things up.



NOAA is now calling for a chance of rain or snow. As much as I hate to say it, some light rain may be the best thing for those bumps short of a 55 degree sunny day, which looks unlikely. I'm still holding out hope the comp will go off okay. If it's on, I'm in. I have to support the event even if the course is rough. The Sundown bump crew is used to icy bumps so we should be somewhat competitive.


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :lol: Love the cheesy spread of mine that you caught!  You should have included more footage with the knee flags!



That was one of the least dumper airs I've seen from you so I had to include it. :lol: Be proud Brian; you wouldn't even have considered anything more than speed bump air last year, remember...

And yeah, the knee flags... :roll: Those suckers will come out one more day this season, and that's it. Although after watching that vid, I think they will hurt more than help...  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2008)

The dual format segment came out pretty good, I thought.  Pretty trippy opening sequence.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice way of putting it. Those two right lines did sort of rise from the dead. I should also mention we cut in a nice line on the left side of Upper Nor'easter. As soon as the sun got lower and the shadows hit it though, it too got harder than your Aunt Stella's fruitcake...
> 
> Also, skier's right of Gunny will now be ungroomed. Brian and I hit that a few times hoping to ski in some sort of line. Anything we did will be wiped out by slide slipping snowboards I'm sure though.
> 
> ...



Aunt Stella's fruitcake?  :lol:  you're a fruitcake.

I was thinking about that little line we started to cut.  If we get a sunny day, all it would take with a few more people is about 2 hours and we could have a primo line on gunny.

I wanted to go back and edit my post about the comp not happening if it doesnt soften.  Sundown deserves nothing but praise from me this year.  If the comp goes off, i'll be there regardless of the conditions.  I'd be a total hypocrite a$$bag if i didnt show.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> That was one of the least dumper airs I've seen from you so I had to include it. :lol: Be proud Brian; you wouldn't even have considered anything more than speed bump air last year, remember...



I am proud, as sad as that may be.  

I've watched that part of the vid at least 7 times now and laugh out loud every time I see it. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The dual format segment came out pretty good, I thought.



Indeed. One thing is clear. Pat will destroy when it comes to speed in the comp. Look how far he pulled away from me; not that I'm a quick bump skier or anything, but damn. Quite honestly, Pat, and this is not an ass kiss, but I haven't seen anyone ski any bumps at Sundown more aggressively than you do, so you better compete in the comp. Unless some sleeper comes out of the woodwork, I think you have a shot at gold, my brotha!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Indeed. One thing is clear. Pat will destroy when it comes to speed in the comp. Look how far he pulled away from me; not that I'm a quick bump skier or anything, but damn. Quite honestly, Pat, and this is not an ass kiss, but I haven't seen anyone ski any bumps at Sundown more aggressively than you do, so you better compete in the comp. Unless some sleeper comes out of the woodwork, I think you have a shot at gold, my brotha!



while i certainly appreciate the compliment, that segment is a bit misleading.  You chose the inner line which was far more built up and slower with those conditions.  you rip it plenty yourself.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2008)

Pat, face it, you're way faster than either of us!

That said I bet some pretty good bumpers show up for the comp to give him a run for his money..


----------



## 2knees (Mar 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Pat, face it, you're way faster than either of us!
> 
> That said I bet some pretty good bumpers show up for the comp to give him a run for his money..



sounds like you know more then you're letting on.  It would be real cool if there is a good turnout, talent wise.

BTW, if you two windbags set me up anymore, i'll be finished on my qualifying run.  I have ZERO dillusions of winning.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Here's a video from today.
> 
> *High Res: Sundown: 3/11*
> 
> *YouTubage:*




based on that vid, I see no reason why there can't be a comp.  Those bumps actually looked pretty right on to me.  Things probably won't be a pretty for the Sunday course, but if it ain't pretty for you, it ain't pretty for everyone

....just charge it


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> sounds like you know more then you're letting on.  It would be real cool if there is a good turnout, talent wise.
> 
> BTW, if you two windbags set me up anymore, i'll be finished on my qualifying run.  I have ZERO dillusions of winning.



I don't know any more than I'm letting on.  I just know that I've seen some guys who can rip at Sundown.  Whether they show up for the comp or not is the question..


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> BTW, if you two windbags set me up anymore, i'll be finished on my qualifying run.  I have ZERO dillusions of winning.



Setting you up for failure is part of my strategy...


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 12, 2008)

Damn, Pat- you're ready to take some bumpers down! I will go ahead and get the "2knees offers your his protection" t-shirts printed.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 12, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Damn, Pat- you're ready to take some bumpers down! I will go ahead and get the "2knees offers your his protection" t-shirts printed.



I will take a large


----------

